# 4x6 Layout ideas?



## Maujin (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm just getting into Model Railroading and would like to build a 4x6 layout that has a complete circuit with a track line offshoot for loading coal cars or passenger cars. Anyone have any track layout ideas? Thanks for any and all ideas everyone.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

4x6 is rather tight. The extra two feet of a 4x8 layout will really help you design something that you will enjoy. I would only consider a 4x6 layout if using N scale. 

-J.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maujin said:


> I'm just getting into Model Railroading and would like to build a 4x6 layout that has a complete circuit with a track line offshoot for loading coal cars or passenger cars. Anyone have any track layout ideas? Thanks for any and all ideas everyone.


Welcome to the site.

Do you have the trains yet?
4'x8' would be better, N scale too, you can fit more on it. That is if you can work on the smaller scale.

Use our search feature, there are a ton of different track layouts/builds posted here.

But if you you need to know something specific, by all means ask.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Hi Maujin, I have a 4x6 layout myself. I have found that era III (1950s and 60s)european trains look great on a layout this size. There are variety of small steam engines such as the class BR 80 and diesel engines such as the V36 from ROCO and other manufacturers that can work with the coal cars from that time period. The coal cars are about half the size of the US open hoppers of the same period so that a train of eight or nine cars fits in very well with the size of the layout. Faller makes some great kits of coaling stations that also might meet your needs. As far as passenger cars go, many of the shorter coaches from the 1920s and 30s were still in active use which again look great on a small layout.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

hey phil, thanks for that info. I've got a 4x8 layout atm and the new diesels almost look mamothly out of preportion on this board :laugh:
i might head to a meet and see what sort of diesels / steamies are about, and their shorter trucks too...

Worst case, i could lean towards thomas, percy,rusty, and a bunch of troublesome trucks! :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey now....don't pick on Thomas & friends. My kids have Thomas, Percy, the troublesome trucks, Annie & Clarabel, a milk tanker, a mail car and a couple others I can't remember. They love running their trains on the big layout..


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

isnt it usually 4x8?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Hey now....don't pick on Thomas & friends. My kids have Thomas, Percy, the troublesome trucks, Annie & Clarabel, a milk tanker, a mail car and a couple others I can't remember. They love running their trains on the big layout..


Imma pick on Thomas only then lol. If he even dares to sneak into my mainline, Ill shut him down! NO EXCEPTIONS! :laugh:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Hey now....don't pick on Thomas & friends. My kids have Thomas, Percy, the troublesome trucks, Annie & Clarabel, a milk tanker, a mail car and a couple others I can't remember. They love running their trains on the big layout..


No hating, it comes from a place of love!



jjb727 said:


> Imma pick on Thomas only then lol. If he even dares to sneak into my mainline, Ill shut him down! NO EXCEPTIONS! :laugh:


Lol!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I use a 4x6 that breaks down into 2x3 modules. This is for a flea market set up that I use in McKinney, TX. That 4x6 is only good for round and round, but works for demonstrations of DC vs DCC. It also holds a 2x4 N scale oval, and I cun run an O27 set as well. Just a plain jane, but it works.

For a permanent layout, 4x8 is good, but a bit small. You can use 22 in radius cuves though, but I agree, is it a bit tiny, unless using N scale.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Look at Atlas' Morgan Valley. 4x6 with lots of switching/movement opportunities. 

http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/PROD/150-HO30

Or there's the Up and Over in 4x6 - 

http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/PROD/150-HO3


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Both of those look like good layouts, especially considering the available space. much better than a standard loop!

If you havent looked at locos / cars, I'd definitely lean towards the shorter trains & trucks. I tit's be more fun, especially on the 'morgan valley' switching style track. Fitting 5 or 6 trucks in a siding is heaps better than 1 or 2 :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Smokinapankake said:


> Look at Atlas' Morgan Valley. 4x6 with lots of switching/movement opportunities.
> 
> http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/PROD/150-HO30
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Can't say I like either. I'd still rather have the extra space of the 4x8.

-J.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Another thing to consider is one way facing switches which cars can only be backed up. Passing sidings can take up a considerable amount of space.I would stick to 18" curves and "snap switches".


----------

